# Stupid fundies are stupid



## Ether's Bane (Aug 28, 2010)

...

...the _fuck_


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 28, 2010)

I love how of ALL things Slayer has done, they only mention the Pentagram and Reign in Blood.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 28, 2010)

I am pretty sure this website is a joke.

I hope so.


----------



## PK (Aug 28, 2010)

This has GOT to be a joke ""School's Out" prevents mice from solving mazes" *what.*


----------



## ZimD (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahWmkV0mtvk

they're right you guys. this is totally satan singing.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 28, 2010)

Depeche Mode, Aerosmith, Billy Idol, and Madonna! I piss them off without even being into metal!  ( 'v')d

I'm so sad Lady Gaga isn't on here.

(lol, I love how Aerosmith 'glorifies cross-dressing' in Dude Looks Like a Lady, and how you shouldn't listen to Billy Idol because he has the word 'Idol' in his name.)


----------



## Flora (Aug 28, 2010)

I love how the reasons why you shouldn't listen to Elton John all have to do with homosexuality, which..._isn't on the list of musical themes to avoid._ (also I hope to God that this doesn't mean watching the Lion King is a sin because - *gasp* - Elton John wrote/sang the songs for it.)

And how some of the reasons for why you shouldn't listen to them include "eating raw meat on stage" and "wear women's makeup."

Also, how can music cause a massacre? I mean, unless the music took human form and killed people, that's logically impossible.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know, this guy has some good points. Some of these bands (Linkin Park, Good Charlotte) I would also consider "straight from the pits of hell".

BA DUM PSSH 

(some of this is _really good_, I like how AC/DC is on there for having an "extremely offensive and harsh sound" (yeah, maybe if you're ninety), Sonic Youth is on there for being "obsessed with death" because they have a song called "Death Valley", Impala is there for "eating raw meat on stage", Suicide is on there for (what else?) "promoting suicide", and, best of all, White Zombie for "Singer looks like a Zombie (Not a good role model for impressionable children)").


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 28, 2010)

I say this list is stupid.

The ultimate seal of taking religion too far.

EDIT: On TCOD, I mean.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 28, 2010)

PK said:


> This has GOT to be a joke ""School's Out" prevents mice from solving mazes" *what.*


Fun fact: Alice Cooper is a devout Catholic and teaches Sunday school in his spare time.

Also, I like how they think the Killers are Satanists because they have a woman wearing a bra on one of their album covers. Why do I have the funny feeling they've never listened to any of these bands...?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 28, 2010)

Brandon Flowers is a Mormon.

But he is unChristian.

Apparently.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 28, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Brandon Flowers is a Mormon.
> 
> But he is unChristian.
> 
> Apparently.


There is a Killers song about necrophilia, by the way. Just saying.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 29, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I love how of ALL things Slayer has done, they only mention the Pentagram and Reign in Blood.


They actually went fairly easy on thrash bands.

Also:



> Megadeth: occult, rebellion, objectionable album art (Killing Is My Business... And Business Is Good)


Fail on the site's part. Dave Mustaine is a Christian...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure everyone there is a Christian, and if they aren't, sure as hell they ain't Satanists.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 30, 2010)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Also, how can music cause a massacre? I mean, unless the music took human form and killed people, that's logically impossible.


Dethklok would like a word.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 30, 2010)

Even IF this website isn't a joke (which it probably is), these people can say whatever they want, though t doesn't necessarily mean it's true. there are whole books about how stuff like Star Wars is unreligious (these books say that the support of "The Force" is like supporting another religion. it's funny though, cause I've seen another book that likened Star Wars to christianity.) Most of it is either a joke, or just junk like this stuff.


----------



## Green (Aug 30, 2010)

stupid religion nuts, taking my green day

brb blowing up internet


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 30, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> stupid religion nuts, taking my green day
> 
> brb blowing up internet


But if you blow up the internet, how will we stay on TCoD?


----------



## Green (Aug 30, 2010)

we don't need tcod

we can EXERCISE


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 30, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> we don't need tcod
> 
> we can EXERCISE


*NOOOOOOOOOO--*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 30, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> we don't need tcod
> 
> we can EXERCISE


*shot@Krono* *self-shot*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 30, 2010)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahWmkV0mtvk
> 
> they're right you guys. this is totally satan singing.


i agree with this statement


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 4, 2010)

Butbut without these silly christians, we won't have stuff like this to read:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Madonna**: bi-sexual  			whore*[/FONT]


----------



## Nemec (Sep 5, 2010)

At least I still get Evanescence. :D

Btw I'm a Christian and most of the stuff is just stupid and biased. Unless some song flat out says "love satan he is God", I don't find it satanic. :x


----------



## benwayshouse (Sep 5, 2010)

not the birthday party! not the bad seeds!

not nick cave!

oh, this website is silly. but if they are horrified by cross-dressing, they _grossly omitted_ the new york dolls from this list.

i also fail to see how suicide promotes suicide.. alan vega intended to incite violence, but not death.. :x


----------



## Phantom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm surprised Disturbed isn't listed there, or Fall Out Boy, or AFI.


Also.....




Beach Boys?

 Wtfbbq?


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 13, 2010)

> Britney Spears: bi-sexual whore ... feminist rebellion





> Madonna: bi-sexual whore ... Satan worship


I think they're pulling stuff out of their asses...


----------

